# Tony



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Here is my yellow-headed boy! So handsome.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Beautiful boy


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

he is beautiful does he have ghost pearls are is it just me


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Aww he's pretty


----------



## .Alexandra. (Sep 11, 2012)

Tony is very handsome!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you all! I don't see ghost pearls on Tony, Lisa, but I am not sure what they look like either. So, I don't know.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

he is such a handsome guy!!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

He's beautiful! He definitely has ghost pearls on his back. In that second photo the lighting makes him look like a cinnamon!


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello Tony - you are very handsome indeed.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

CharVicki said:


> He's beautiful! He definitely has ghost pearls on his back. In that second photo the lighting makes him look like a cinnamon!


Wow, really? So, what is his exact mutation. He is not regular dark grey though. When I bought him (he was about four or five months old), he had some "brownish" tint to him.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

What a handsome little troublemaker:lol:


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

Look at that cutie!! Greys are so regal


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Aw, thank you! I think so too!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

eduardo said:


> Wow, really? So, what is his exact mutation. He is not regular dark grey though. When I bought him (he was about four or five months old), he had some "brownish" tint to him.


He could be split cinnamon. What colour are his eyes under a flashlight?


----------



## Peaches&Me (Oct 30, 2013)

Yep I agree, Tony's very handsome


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

CharVicki said:


> He could be split cinnamon. What colour are his eyes under a flashlight?


They look dark to me. Just black. With a bit of brown ring. I don't know. LOL


----------



## Abby (Jul 30, 2010)

What a cute little boy!


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

He is gorgeous, and look a those feet! I have a thing for pretty tiels' feet


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

He looks to be split to whiteface and pearl. 
I think greys can vary in shade...could explain why he is lighter. I'm not great at identifying mutations, but I don't think he's a cinnamon (they have a more brownish tint to them -- like Gypsy in my sig). Old feathers can also look brownish, when they are in need of a molt.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

I didn't know that, Moonchild. That's why my Frank has brown-grey feathers, then.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you all for your input on Tony's mutation!


----------

